# Trialen in München?



## TheBASStian (15. Juli 2005)

Welcher fitte Trialer hat Lust, in den nächsten Wochen mal nach Muc zu gurken und dort zu fahren?
Wenn man es nicht schon seit Jahren kennt, ist es wirklich gut und eine Fahrt wert.
ChrisKing der Sack muss ja leider lernen.

ALso 

C u

TheBASStian


----------



## tobsen (15. Juli 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher fitte Trialer hat Lust, in den nächsten Wochen mal nach Muc zu gurken und dort zu fahren?
> Wenn man es nicht schon seit Jahren kennt, ist es wirklich gut und eine Fahrt wert.
> ChrisKing der Sack muss ja leider lernen.
> 
> ...



chris is ja nicht der einzige trialer hier... zwischenzeitlich sind wir 5 oder so...
schreib mal, wann du kommst, dann kömma sicher ma was machen...  


grez
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (16. Juli 2005)

Naja.... 
Ich suche ab Montag die ganze nächste Woche über Beschäftigung..
War auch schon seit 2-3 Jahren (bevor ich aufgehört habe) nicht mehr Oly unterwegs, das wird Pflichtprogramm.

Bin aber in Muc nicht so gut vernetzt...
0177 8536644


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Juli 2005)

war gestern nachmittag mit zwei fitten münchner trialern unterwegs. war cool die ganzen techniken mal live zu sehn. 
frauenkirche hat mir von den spots her am besten gefallen. ansonsten warn ma noch im olympia park und dorf. in münchen gäbs ja noch tausend anderes spots aber es ist nicht verkehrt wenn sich einer etwas mehr etabliert und man öfters dort leute antrifft. ich werd bestimmt mal ab und zu abends an der frauenkirche auftauchen wenn ich zeit hab.


----------



## andi87 (18. Juli 2005)

Hi,

also ich wäre auch gern dabei!
Wann habt ihr euch das meeting so ungefähr vorgestellt?
Nächste Woche ist ja DM in Bischofsmais, ich denke das da auch ein paar rider aus münchen und umgebung kommen werden, oder?

Würd mir dann kurzfristig ein Bayernticket schnappen und nach münchen chillen   .

gruß
andi


----------



## TheBASStian (18. Juli 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> war gestern nachmittag mit zwei fitten münchner trialern unterwegs. war cool die ganzen techniken mal live zu sehn.
> frauenkirche hat mir von den spots her am besten gefallen. ansonsten warn ma noch im olympia park und dorf. in münchen gäbs ja noch tausend anderes spots aber es ist nicht verkehrt wenn sich einer etwas mehr etabliert und man öfters dort leute antrifft. ich werd bestimmt mal ab und zu abends an der frauenkirche auftauchen wenn ich zeit hab.




Na dann lass mal die Namen und Nummern von den zwei Fitten rüberwachsen.
Also ich mach mich jetzt auf ins Olydorf und Park,

bin die nächsten Tage auch in Muc unterwegs.

nochmal:
0177/8536644

alleine fahren ist doof!


----------



## Rome (18. Juli 2005)

Ab Mittwoch bin ich tagsüber (bis 1700 Uhr) jetzt auch immer für City zu haben.
Und Oly geht sicher auch hin und wieder.

Benutzen wir doch den Punkt hier als Info für alle Münchner.

Wenn man fahren will schreibt mans rein und wer will meldet sich oder kommt einfach dazu wenn eh schon mehrere da sind.
Dann fährt halt nicht einer im OlyDorf und einer im Park und einer an der Frauenkirche sondern 3 zusammen! Is doch viel lustiger.

Mich kann man wie gesagt ab Mittwoch abrufen: 0170-4739302


Roman


----------



## TheBASStian (18. Juli 2005)

Okay, am Mittwoch so um die Mittagszeit?
12? Oder später?

Treffen in der City Muc,
wo zum Beispiel?
Frauenkirche?
Olydorf?
Oder am Stachus, bzw. in der Nähe vom Mövenpick?

Cheers

Jan


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Juli 2005)

heute warn ma wieder nur zu dritt. ich komm mir bei dem vorherrschendem niveau etwas verloren vor aber das zuschaun bringts auch. das wetter hat bis auf ein paar tropfen schon hergehalten. war eigentlich ideal.
hiern kleiner trailer am ende so gegen 21.00uhr zum beweiss das es trocken war:
sidehop von bene und ein "hochroller" von mir:
2.8mb 
viel spass morgen.


----------



## TheBASStian (20. Juli 2005)

Nicht schlecht, der flotte Service mit dem Trailer von gestern an der Frauenkirche.

Hoffentlich steh ich heute da nicht allein.

bis später


----------



## Rome (20. Juli 2005)

Jo Jungs um 1000Uhr werden wir zu dritt an der Frauenkirche starten und dann noch durch die City.
Wer lust hat kann mitmachen und via handy checken wo wir grad sind.

Roman 01704739302


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (21. Juli 2005)

Servus,

heute so 14 oder vielleicht eher 15 Uhr Olympia(dorf).
Mein Vorschlag:
Treffen am openair-skatepark neben der U-Bahn.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. Juli 2005)

ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochenenden immer so ab 16 oder 17 uhr an der Frauenkirche, kein bock auf Oly zur Zeit.


----------



## neutron_2000 (21. Juli 2005)

Wir treffen uns morgen- am Freitag im Oly Open Air Skate Park um 12:00

Dabei ist bisher TheBASStian und ich. 

Gruß Max


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Juli 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochenenden immer so ab 16 oder 17 uhr an der Frauenkirche, kein bock auf Oly zur Zeit.



geht mir genauso.. war heut wieder 18-21uhr frauenkirche.. uli 20" war da.. 
city trial ist einfach mehr mein ding. anfahrt auf rasen checkt noch nicht.
ich schau mal sonntag hoch denk ich..


----------



## TheBASStian (22. Juli 2005)

Ich fahr ja auch in erster Linie die künstlichen Sachen im O-dorf...
kein Rasen!


----------



## Rome (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Leutz wie schauts n morgen aus ?
Bin ab 1000 bereit für city.
Wollten da nicht n paar Jungs kommen am Samstag?

ciao Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2005)

@neutron 2000

also wenn du morgen oder nächste Woche mit den anderen irgendwo fahren solltest, werd ich dem Tobi den Hot S Reifen für dich mitgeben. Ich kann morgen und nächste Woche nich, muss lernen.

Machen wir 20 Euro ok? Bin den Reifen nur 2 oder 3 mal gefahren..

Chris


----------



## Rome (26. Juli 2005)

Jo Homees!

Hat jemand Lust heut ne Runde zu trialen?
City fänd ich cool, wär evtl (bestes Wetter vorausgesetzt) aber auch für Oly zu begeistern.

Ciao Rome


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Juli 2005)

yo wenns wetter gut is fahr ich kirche 17 uhr so ( +-1 stunde)
hmm wetter.de sagt starken regen voraus


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Juli 2005)

ab mittwoch sagt er 30 grad.. sagt er...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Juli 2005)

Ich komm heut Kirche mit noch nem Trialer, sind wir schon 4 oder?


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Juli 2005)

ist morgen jemand vor ort von 18-21uhr?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Juli 2005)

Yeah wir waren schon ganze 7 Mann heute. War ziemlich geil, tipper hat auch endlich wieder mal gut geklappt.  Nur is dann ne verrückte fette Oma aufgetaucht und musste wieder durchdrehen und Polizei rufen   
Sind deswgen dann zum sendlinger Tor weiter gezogen um nach einer Stunde wieder zur Kirche zu fahren.


----------



## Ray (26. Juli 2005)

weswegen hat sie denn die bullen geholt?... is mir noch nie passiert  ihr solltet smoother fahren und nichts zerstören


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juli 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah wir waren schon ganze 7 Mann heute. War ziemlich geil, tipper hat auch endlich wieder mal gut geklappt.  Nur is dann ne verrückte fette Oma aufgetaucht und musste wieder durchdrehen und Polizei rufen
> Sind deswgen dann zum sendlinger Tor weiter gezogen um nach einer Stunde wieder zur Kirche zu fahren.



lool.. mist, jetz bräucht ich des eine Foto von dir, wo du mit dem Muskelshirt und der Knarre in der Hand dastehst.. so hast heut beim trialen bestimmt auch ausgesehen. Da hat die Oma Schiss bekommen und hat die Bullen gerufen lol


----------



## schmitti (27. Juli 2005)

hi

komme warscheinlich die ganze nächste woche(1.8.-6.8.) nach München zum biken und wollte nicht allein herumspringen. wann habt ihr denn zeit? wäre ganz geschickt wenn wir schon im forum n tag, ort und ne uhrzeit ausmachen könnten weil mein handy ist im Arsc... ist.

mfg
schmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Juli 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> weswegen hat sie denn die bullen geholt?... is mir noch nie passiert  ihr solltet smoother fahren und nichts zerstören



Weil der Frauenkirchenplatz heilig ist und es unverschämt ist auf den Boden mit nem Rad zu fahren.... 
Hab sie dann gefragt ob sie es nicht unverschämt und respektlos findet auf diesen "heiligen" kirchenboden rumzulaufen. Drauf rumlaufen is ok aber auf nem Rad drüber rollen ist teufels werk oder was  
Die war aber eh nicht ganz dicht, typisch verrückte ältere Person.
Als sie andere Leute angeprochen hat das des so nichg gehen kann und die Leute uns verteitigt haben is sie noch mehr durchgedreht und hat diese Leute angepöbelt. Zu einem hat sie gesagt das er verschwinden soll und schon noch sehen wird was passiert LOL nur weil er gesagt hat er findet es nicht schlimm was wir machen.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Juli 2005)

das war wohl ne ausnahme. an dem platz sind eh fast nur touristen was ich so gesehn hab. und die schauen gerne zu und alle 10min fragt einer was das für radl sind.  99% von denen haben sowas noch nie gesehn hab ich so das gefühl. die invasion der trialer in münchen! wir übernehmen den platz.


----------



## schmitti (29. Juli 2005)

So,
bin am montag so um 10.00/10.30 uhr an der frauenkírche.
wer lust hat kann ja kommen.

mfg 
schmitti


----------



## Rome (29. Juli 2005)

Hi Schmitti 
gegen 1000 ist nix einzuwenden, ich muss eh so gegen 1600 wieder weg.
aber in der Zeit wär ich dabei.

*Montag 1000 Uhr Frauenkirche*.


Also rafft euch auf  , wer Zeit hat steht früh auf und kommt!


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2005)

also ich fahr heut im oly, Steine, Dorf etc. 

Muss jetz noch mein bike zamschrauben und werd dann wohl so gegen 4 im Oly  sein.


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2005)

naja wird eher 6


----------



## tobsen (29. Juli 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja wird eher 6




oder wahlweise auch "garnicht"...


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juli 2005)

m lol

so, perfekt


----------



## TheBASStian (31. Juli 2005)

@chris:

wat is "GU"?


Okay, I´m back!

ab morgen / Montag gehts wieder ab.

Ich bitte um Angebote... ))

as usual 
0177 8536644

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2005)

hab heute in ner ecke wo mein bekannter wohnt eine location gefunden. 
mittlerer ring -> ausfahrt giesing -> immer gradaus bis links die kirche kommt.
dann hab ich chris (dh) an der frauenkirche noch angetroffen. hatte die cam mit und meine freundin hat ein paar sachen mitgeschnitten wo die location auch zu sehn ist. von dem fahrer mit dem blauen helm und dem schlechten style bitte nicht ablenken lassen..
16Mb


----------



## Rome (1. August 2005)

Heute Montag 1000 Uhr an der Frauenkirche?!

Ich bin da! hoffentlich nicht alleine!

CU guys.
Roman

Bei Spottwechsel/Zeitverschiebung  : 0170-4739302


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. August 2005)

was geht, vor dem Frauenkirchen drop hab ich voll die angst, alles was über Schulterhöhe is ist mir suspekt


----------



## Rome (1. August 2005)

Also wir waren heut wieder 4 Leute in der Stadt. War echt nett.

Was wir uns jetzt so gedacht haben wäre am Mittwoch ab 10 Uhr OlyPark/Dorf.

Und: Wie wärs denn mal wenn wir alle münchner Trialer (das sind doch inzwischen etwa 15) mal am Wochenende erst durch die City hüpfen und abends alle gemeinsam am Flaucher grillen!?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. August 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir waren heut wieder 4 Leute in der Stadt. War echt nett.
> 
> Was wir uns jetzt so gedacht haben wäre am Mittwoch ab 10 Uhr OlyPark/Dorf.
> 
> Und: Wie wärs denn mal wenn wir alle münchner Trialer (das sind doch inzwischen etwa 15) mal am Wochenende erst durch die City hüpfen und abends alle gemeinsam am Flaucher grillen!?




Bin kurz nachm ihr weg wart gekommen, der Bene war noch da.
Wollte morgen auch kommen aber mir is die Vbrake Adaterschraube in der Magura Aufnahme abgebrochen, gott sei dank nix passiert.


----------



## Fabi (1. August 2005)

Hallo Münchner,
ich werde höchstwahrscheihnlich vom 21.8. bis 25.8. in München zum Trialurlaub sein. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich da nicht allein rumgurken müsste. Aber so wie's aussieht, ist ja viel los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rome (3. August 2005)

Was geht morgen, ich hätte Zeit?
Solls eigentlich immer noch regnen?

Roman


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. August 2005)

morgen (Do) warscheinlich regenfrei.
Ich werd irgendwann Nachmittags an der Kirche sein. Leider wieder mit Maguras weil mir die Vbrake Adapter explodiert sind lol
Vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## TheBASStian (3. August 2005)

War heute 2 h im Nieselregen unterwegs...
Da wars nicht so schlimm dass ich SCHON WIEDER mit dem rechten Fuß in einem Brunnen gelandet bin...

Morgen erst gegen 16 Uhr Zeit.

Dann aber volles Rohr!!
Oly! Frauenkirche ist doch Kindergarten.

meldet euch...


----------



## Rome (3. August 2005)

Braucht jemand von den Münchnern was vom Trialmarkt.de (Sammelbestellung) ?
oder hat einer von euch noch einen Rockring übrig?
Ich brauch nen Rockring 4Loch 22 Zahn.

Morgen Oly fänd ich gut mal wieder aus der Stadt raus.Wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## ChrisKing (3. August 2005)

@ rome

ich bräuchte den Zoo 20" Vorbau. Den hier http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/stemzoo.jpg

Wenn du bestellst, frag doch den Jan ob er bissl Rabatt gibt, wenns so viel Sachen sind. Er wird bestimmt n guten Preis machen..

Geld kann ich dir auch überweisen, falls wir uns demnächst nich sehen sollten..


----------



## Benzman22 (3. August 2005)

schöne grüße von den Landauern JAN


----------



## Rome (4. August 2005)

Heute Oly skatepark 1400Uhr
Bene,Simon,Jan und ich werden kommen.
@chrisking komm doch einfach auch


----------



## TheBASStian (7. August 2005)

@benzman: Thanks, hoffe bei euch läufts gut...
Würde ja extrem gerne mal wieder Landau und Umgebung unsicher machen...

@MUC: Wer kann denn in München Felgen anflexen?
Hätte in Ibk zwar die Möglichkeit, aber meinen Hobel nicht dabei...

Was isn hier eigentlich los, pennt ihr alle? Oder ist das Wetter in München Kacke?
Morgen bin ich wieder da, dann gibts keine faulen Ausreden!

cheers


----------



## PilleThePalle (8. August 2005)

mei JAN Du kannst es nicht lassen Deine Füße naß zu machen.
Ich bin noch bis Donnerstag in Mü, des wetter soll ja besser werden und ich hab neue Griffe am Monty.

Wann gehts ab ? Ich will ma wieder ins Oly...

Philipp


----------



## TheBASStian (8. August 2005)

@pillethepoller: 
Ich denke, ich mach vor allem DICH mal so richtig nass, wenn wir wieder fahren..
Also Steine ist am Anfang eher frustrierend, kann ich dir sagen. 
Aber gerne!
Wann und wo treffen?

Wie wärs dienstag um 11 am kleinen Skatepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PilleThePalle (8. August 2005)

machen wir. 11 uhr. gebongt!


----------



## neutron_2000 (8. August 2005)

ich wäre morgen auch dabei. 

Zum Flexen hättest Du vielleicht bei mir die Möglichkeit... muss mal sehen ob ich alles da hab...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. August 2005)

ich bin heut nachmittags an der Frauenkirche


----------



## tobsen (9. August 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin heut nachmittags an der Frauenkirche



uli und ich kommen auch, kann halt erst wie immer so ab halb 7 - 7.

bis dann.


----------



## neutron_2000 (10. August 2005)

ein paar Bilder und Videos   von gestern... Oly Park mit TheBASStian, PilleThePalle und mir.

Videos: Hier!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. August 2005)

Hi leute, ich hab Freitag bis Montag mir extra ne Cam geliehen um mit allen ein richtig geiles Video zu machen.

Wäre geil wenn ich alle filmen könnte!
* Unbedingt hier reinschreiben wann und wo ihr fahrt. Wird ein hammer Video!*
Am besten wären halt 2 oder 3 fette sessions mit allen leuten


----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2005)

cryo, dann komm ich auch und nehm meine auch mit. eine stell ma dann an die GROSSE Mauer mit stativ und lassen sie den ganzen tag laufen. die wahrscheinlichkeit ist dann am grössten dass wir den bene erwischen wenn er sie schafft. Möge der akku lange halten


----------



## chrisstrial (10. August 2005)

moin ihrse also ich bin ab freitag 18.30 19.00 uhr wieder an der frauenkirche :O) mein gaga knie kann ich wieder belasten aber is noch mit vorsicht zu geniesen :O(   aber wie heist es (heute is net aller tage ich fall wieder keine frage)   


grüße chriss


----------



## alien1976 (10. August 2005)

Morgen Donnerstag ab 17:00 Uhr Frauenkirche 
Bis denne alien1976


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2005)

unter der woche komm ich nicht mehr rauf.. vielleicht geht was am wochenende...
ich muss mal sagen: das fahren in der gruppe flasht mich voll. die tipps von den ganzen high level fahrern wirken bei mir in kombination wie sau.
die mittlere mauer an der höchsten stelle hat um die 102cm. mein lenker ist genau 1m hoch.  ich hab heute gleich überprüft ob ich das gestern geträumt hab und mich noch mit arbeitsklamotten aufs radel geschwungen. nach verzweifelten gewaltversuchen habe ich die 1m schallmauer heute um 3cm überboten. 7 euros. vor diesem beitrag gingen nicht mal 5 konstant. wo soll das noch hinführen?   
3.5mb


----------



## ecols (10. August 2005)

zu einem post im "eigene rekorde" thread und sonst nix?
nee.. bleib dabei.. von einmal geschafft haben zu schaffen sind es welten.. die einfach nur durch training zu überwinden sind..


----------



## Ray (10. August 2005)

hehe wahre worte 

am geilsten ists aber wenn der tippwurm kommt... ist der erstmal drin dann musste wieder bei 4epals beginnen aber wie ich sehe eumelst du dich mit nem zerstörerischen bunnyhop auf die 7epals hoch sowas mag zum glück der tippwurm nicht


----------



## ecols (10. August 2005)

war der pole wieder da? mensch mensch.. du weißt doch dass deine französin den spanier will und wenn der pole auch nur mal kurz vorbeischaut streikt und gar nichts mehr mit macht..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> unter der woche komm ich nicht mehr rauf.. vielleicht geht was am wochenende...
> ich muss mal sagen: das fahren in der gruppe flasht mich voll. die tipps von den ganzen high level fahrern wirken bei mir in kombination wie sau.
> die mittlere mauer an der höchsten stelle hat um die 102cm. mein lenker ist genau 1m hoch.  ich hab heute gleich überprüft ob ich das gestern geträumt hab und mich noch mit arbeitsklamotten aufs radel geschwungen. nach verzweifelten gewaltversuchen habe ich die 1m schallmauer heute um 3cm überboten. 7 euros. vor diesem beitrag gingen nicht mal 5 konstant. wo soll das noch hinführen?
> 3.5mb



 Penner, jetzt muss ich natürlich nachlegen     ...aber die höchste Stelle da hmmm, is echt sau hoch. Bin erst die Mitte von der Mauer hochgekommen, sind so 6cm weniger als die höchste stelle also ~95cm
*Ich will ALLE dieses WE sehen! Müssen alle unbedingt auf meinen Film
Plane ein 10-20min video, also was gescheites*


----------



## 525Rainer (11. August 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Penner, jetzt muss ich natürlich nachlegen     ...aber die höchste Stelle da hmmm, is echt sau hoch. Bin erst die Mitte von der Mauer hochgekommen, sind so 6cm weniger als die höchste stelle also ~95cm
> *Ich will ALLE dieses WE sehen! Müssen alle unbedingt auf meinen Film
> Plane ein 10-20min video, also was gescheites*



ja, aber 95 mit deiner supersauberen technik wär mir auch lieber. vor allem weil du ja bei der höhe auch aufs HR springst. aber man kann eben nicht alles auf einmal trainieren. wenn ich sämtliche techniken supersauber und konstant trainiert hätte könnt ich heute in münchen noch gar nicht fahren weil ich mit dem sidehop nicht mal auf die ganz kleine mauer hochkommen würd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (11. August 2005)

Übrigens die Mauer im Oly-Park höhe Eisstadion wir wohl ganz weggerissen. Die sind dort voll am Bauen um mit Pressluftbagger unterwegs. Schade.
Was ist heute um 1700 Frauenkirche. Eh Germeringer meld dich mal.
Na dann. ciao sagt "Das Germeringer Echo"


----------



## chrisstrial (11. August 2005)

moinse alo wie gesagt ich bin erst morgen dabei knie heut noch bissi schonen   wann seit ihr morgen an der fraunkirche ich werd so gegen 18.30- 19.00 uhr drausen sein muss leider bis 18 uhr arbeiten 

P.S Bene die 1.25 m Mauer bekomm ich schon noch   ging ja fasst bei mir


----------



## TheBASStian (11. August 2005)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist heute um 1700 Frauenkirche.



Okay,

*ich bin ab 1700 an der Frauenkirche.*

Übrigens werde ich nächste Woche mal für coolere bzw. weitere Spots plädieren, z .B. einen Nachmittag in Haar, da kann man auch super fahren.

bis denne


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist heute um 1700 Frauenkirche. Eh Germeringer meld dich mal.
> Na dann. ciao sagt "Das Germeringer Echo"



alien1976
Rene? oder Ulli?


----------



## alien1976 (11. August 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Rene?


Ja Man ich Bins aus Germering und Du?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

Ja der Stephan lol


----------



## alien1976 (11. August 2005)

Ja was geht bis du dabei heute frauenkirche. Ichhab mein Bike schon mit auf Kläche. komme also direkt vor hier aus.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. August 2005)

Wo wird sich heute (FR) getroffen???
Ab 14 oder 15  uhr bin ich film-bereit
Werd flimen, hoffe es kommen viele zu einem Treffpunkt


----------



## chrisstrial (12. August 2005)

moin ich komm erst gegen halb sieben sieben muss leider arbeiten 


gruß chriss


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. August 2005)

Kirche oder Oly oder wooooooooooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (12. August 2005)

Schaut mal an. Das ideale Trialbike 20" mit einem unglaublich breiten Lenker Satte 82cm und nur einer Bremse.  HIHI!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. August 2005)

Ab 3 Uhr werd ich bei der Kirche sein und filmen.
BITTE kommt wenn ihr könnt


----------



## chrisstrial (14. August 2005)

moin leute wie schaut es aus heute mit trialen ? ich würde am späten nachmittag richtung frauenkirche rollen wer kommt noch mit ? 



gruß chriss


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. August 2005)

könnt ihr zum oly kommen?
Da könnt man auch noch paar gut Sachen Filmen. So um 15 uhr oder so?


----------



## chrisstrial (14. August 2005)

hm mir is es eigendlich egal wo haupsache fahren ^^ ich würd schon gegen  uhr kommen mal gucken wär noch so komm t


----------



## chrisstrial (14. August 2005)

ähm 15 uhr ^^


----------



## chrisstrial (14. August 2005)

hm ich werd wo nochn bissi warten bei mir regnet es gard in strömen wahh oder


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. August 2005)

hmm ich glaub es wird sowieso bald regnen
ich glaub heut machts keinen Sinn.
Morgen soll auch kack werden


----------



## chrisstrial (14. August 2005)

is echt ein scheis sommer !! vieleicht wird es später bissi abtrocknen mal gugn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisstrial (17. August 2005)

hi ihr wie sieht es heut aus mit trialen ? wär heute so ab 18.45 UHR am frauenplatz gruß chriss


----------



## TheBASStian (17. August 2005)

Okay, bin dabei..

Aber der Frauenplatz nervt.
Vorher, also ab sofort quasi, werde ich einen neuen kleinen Spot an der Theresienhöhe abchecken.

So...  c u


----------



## chrisstrial (17. August 2005)

jop ok hatte eh vor des wochenende mal spots abzuchecken mal was neues aus ausweichmöglichkeit 



cu chriss


----------



## alien1976 (17. August 2005)

Also treffen doch zeitiger und Theresienhöhe an der Bavaria oder was. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## TheBASStian (17. August 2005)

Okay,

dann um 16:30 Uhr an der Bavaria?
Wenn das jemand schafft, bitte nochmal kurz bescheid geben.
Auch handy:
01778536644

cu


----------



## TheBASStian (18. August 2005)

Nach dem Training ist vor dem Training, Jungs.

ALso neue Ansage:
Ich frühstücke jetzt und mach mich dann auf zum Westpark, schöne Sachen gibts da, hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Also melde sich wer mit will oder nachkommen mag.

@Tobi: Seit gestern abend und 1,20m ist der Rollbunnny wieder IN.

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (18. August 2005)

kewl,...  naja, ihr fahrt ja auch ständig,

die arbeitende bevölkerung kann nich jeden tag um 10 an der kirche sein  

Abends bin ich dann demnächst auch wieder dabei... hab im moment n bissl  probleme im lendenwirbelbereich... 

bis demnächst, 
Euer Kenny


----------



## chrisstrial (18. August 2005)

moin ihrse also ich bin heut wieder ab 18.45 an der frauenkirche westparkt is bissi zu weit und haut von der zeit net hin morgen ist ja haar angesagt also bei mir um die ecke :O) also wer mag bin denn frauenkirche mal gucken ob ich des 1.20m  ding auf hinterrad bringe


----------



## TheBASStian (19. August 2005)

So!

Ich treffe mich mit Bene um 15:30 in Muc, wir fahren mit 2 Autos nach Haar und parken gleich mal in Bahnhofsnähe.
Also ab 1600 in Haar, wer mit der S-Bahn kommen will.
Dann erstmal den Haupt-Spot neben den Bahngleisen, bis ChrisDH nachkommt.

cheers


----------



## PilleThePalle (20. August 2005)

so, bin auch wieder da, jan sag bescheid wo du hin gehst wenns wetter besser wird.

Philipp


----------



## chrisstrial (20. August 2005)

hi ho leute hab es gestern net mehr geschafft was rein zu posten also wir hatten vor jan und ich , uns um 15 uhr an der theresienwiese zu treffen zwischen karstadt und bavaria an dem großen bauschild aber da des wetter so ......... ist werd ich erst heim fahren nach der arbeit und mein rad schnell vertig machen da ich nen neuen antrieb hab muss nur ritzel umbauen und wenn des wetter dann bissi besser ist oder es leicht regnen sollte werd ich auf jeden fall noch bissi fahren . gruß chriss


----------



## TheBASStian (20. August 2005)

Tja. Leider regnet es.
Ich habe UNTER der Donnersbergerbrücke was gesehen, da kann man fahren.
Zwar nicht viele obstacles, aber ich werde es heute mal auschecken.

Melde sich per handy, wer mitwill.

cheers


----------



## chrisstrial (21. August 2005)

hi leuts wie schaut es heut mitn fahren weil des wettr ja net so besonders ist    Gruß Chriss


----------



## TheBASStian (21. August 2005)

Na dann eben Donnerbergerbrücke.
Aber allein hab ich heute keinen Bock, ich fahr da nur hin, wenn ein paar mitkommen.

cheers.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. August 2005)

hab auch lust auf diesen neuen  Donnersberger Zigeuner Spot
wie wäre es um 4 uhr? Donnersberger?


----------



## TheBASStian (21. August 2005)

Grade haben wir uns für 1530 am Frauenplatz verabredet. Wetter scheint ja zu halten. Bene, Uli, Ich und event. ein Trial-Touri.
ALso Brücke wenns das näxte Mal so richtig schifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PilleThePalle (23. August 2005)

Ich werd wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch wieder ne runde drehn wenns wetter besser wird, stadt, haar, oder oly.
meldet euch

Philipp


----------



## TheBASStian (23. August 2005)

Moin, Moin.
Ich hab heute Lust zu Fahren...
Da das Wetter Kagge ist, würde ich gleich sagen:
Wer hat Lust auf die Donnersbergerbrücke?
bitte melden!
angepeilter Zeitpunkt: 15 oder 16 Uhr.

bis denne.


----------



## chrisstrial (23. August 2005)

su gugug ihrse weiß noch net ob ich heut fahr hab zwar des rad und sachen zum fahren dabei nur bin bissi naß geworden wo ich in die firma gefahren bin muss gucken das die sachen trocken werden aber mal schauen gruß chriss


----------



## TheBASStian (23. August 2005)

update:
16 Uhr. 
Uli, Jan...  und ?


----------



## Fabi (24. August 2005)

Fährt heute irgendjemand irgendwo hier in München?
Ich will nämlich fahren, aber wenns geht nicht allein.


----------



## TheBASStian (24. August 2005)

JO...

Also heute möchte ich gerne die Theresienhöhe abgrasen.
Dort und rund um die Wies´n gibts einige krasse Sachen. (und auch weniger krasse natürlich)

Also! Ich wäre ab 15 Uhr bereit.
Wenns bis dahin nicht schifft.
Achja, guter Treffpunkt wäre wieder (wie auch für letzten Samstag beschrieben) bei diesem Riesen-Bauschild zwischen Karstadt (Hackerbrücke) und der Bavaria.
Wenn jemand nicht weiss wo es lang geht:
Ich fahre auf dem Weg dahin über die Hackerbrücke.
Da kann man sich nicht verfehlen.

cheers
Jan


----------



## Rome (24. August 2005)

Mal schaun ob ich komme. Wenn dann bin ich um 1500 an dem Schild,das find ich schon. Ansonsten ruf ich wieder an.
CU Roman


----------



## Fabi (24. August 2005)

Ich komme dann um 15 Uhr dort hin.
Werd' das schon finden; ist nicht weit von hier.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. August 2005)

ich hab die kamera natürlich wieder nicht bekommen, kotzt mich an der ganze Scheiss... bin seit gestern wach, werd nicht kommen sonst schlaf ich noch beim droppen ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PilleThePalle (24. August 2005)

Ach ja Jan, hab ganz vergessen zu fragen, was krieg ich dafür, wenn ich Dich nicht anschwärze ? 

Ich sag nur Handrail


----------



## TheBASStian (26. August 2005)

Ich wollte ja nur sichergehen, dass mir DEN Move so schnell keiner nachmacht... 
)))

Mal schauen, ob das rail nach der Reparatur stabiler ist...

*Was geht heute? Olympia mal wieder? Oder Muc Freedom?* 

cheers, bis später

Jan


----------



## PilleThePalle (26. August 2005)

Also ich würd jetzt richtung Innenstadt, d.h. frauenplatz losziehen, wer ist dabei?

handy: 0176 24389137

Philipp


----------



## TheBASStian (26. August 2005)

Laaaaaangweilig....
immer die gleiche ätzende 1,20 mauer....
na gut, ich komm auch, aber werde heute nicht zu lange machen.

Wann? Um 11.30? Oder 12.00?


----------



## chrisstrial (26. August 2005)

hoi leuts also ich wär um 18.30 am frauenplatz muss bis 6 arbeiten gruß chriss


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. August 2005)

Hey Chris Bene und Rene, mailt mir mal eure Nachnamen damit ich das ins video einbauen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisstrial (27. August 2005)

moin ihrse also vollständiger name ist Christian Schmidt mir is es egal ob du Chriss oder den Vollständigen namen rein tust 

Gruß Chriss


----------



## Rome (27. August 2005)

Hi Jungs
bin leider die nächste Zeit komplett draussen. Mein Magurahebel hat den geist jetzt ganzaufgegeben.
Bis ich nen neuen hab ist Pause.

Ciao Roman


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. August 2005)

Das Munichs Finest video von mir ist fertig.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2113673&postcount=3607


----------



## TheBASStian (27. August 2005)

Wie, ohne die Hälfte der Trialer? Ohne ChrisKing, Tobi und mich???   ;-))


----------



## Tassilo (28. August 2005)

Hi,

Schade dass mir der Thread erst jetzt auffällt...

Bin einer von den verrückten Einradfahrer/trialern und wohne auch in München. War Samstag/Sonntag in Stuttgart, siehe auch "New Pic Thread", Scrats Post, da bin ich beim zweiten bin der ganz rechte kleine der sich gerade verrenkt um seine Hand auf den Reifen zu klatschen .

Hättet ihr was dagegen wenn ich mal mitfahr? Hab in München-City selber eigentlich noch gar keine Spots ausfindig gemacht und fahre sonst eigentlich auch immer recht alleine... und so stützradfahrer sind ja auch liebe Leutz .

Bin auch handzahm und stubenrein...

Aber ich frag mal lieber vorher an, gibt ja auch Stützradfahrer/trialer die Einradtrial total behämmert finden, nicht dass es da Konflikte gib .

Lasst mal was hören und sonst bis zur nächsten Session .

Gruß,
Tassilo


----------



## TheBASStian (29. August 2005)

Ja ist doch cool, Tassilo!
Hat mich schon immer interessiert, wie die Einradtrialer das so machen....
Okay, Spotwechsel sind vielleicht etwas lahm, wenn du nicht noch ein bike dabei hast, aber egal..

Ich möchte morgen (Montag) gerne in Muc fahren.
Tja, wo?
*Mal wieder Oly!!* 

Also sobald sich per Handy oder vielleicht im Laufe des Vormittags per post oder mail meldet, bin ich dabei!

cheers


----------



## alien1976 (29. August 2005)

Ja Tassilo. Det is ja voll krass was ihr da macht. hab noch nie von EINRADTRIALERN gehöhrt. Das muss ich unbedingt mal life sehen.Stell ich mir voll schwer vor. Übel Übel Übel.
Also lass dich ruhig ma sehn. bis denne


----------



## TheBASStian (29. August 2005)

Also wie üblich update:

Wir treffen uns um 15.00 am kleinen Skatepark an der Olympia-Zentrum U-Bahn.
Bis dann!
Einradfahrer sind natürlich herzlich mit eingeladen.


----------



## PilleThePalle (29. August 2005)

bin wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## Tassilo (29. August 2005)

Wow, das gab ja positive Resonanz ..

Bzgl: Spotwechsel: es geht, jetzt in Stuttgart sind wir auch auf ein paar Biker gestoßen und wenn die gemütlich fahren haben wir Einradfahrer eigentlich kein Problem mitzuhalten.

Wegen heute, weiß noch nicht genau. Evtl. kuriere ich noch mein Muskelkater aus, oder ich komm trotzdem vorbei .

Wo fahrt ihr denn da so immer im Olypark? Skatepark und an dem Dirtzeugs da hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (29. August 2005)

Tassilo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo fahrt ihr denn da so immer im Olypark? Skatepark und an dem Dirtzeugs da hinten?



Vergiss es, Mann! Nix Dirt...   Skatepark ist zum Treffen und Aufwärmen ganz lustig. Aber wir fahren Trial - ziemlich citylastig vom style her, also im Dorf alles was es dort an Hindernissen gibt (Mauern, Brunnen, etc.) und im Olypark halt mal ein paar Steine, die da unten am Schwimmbad rumliegen.

Komm doch vorbei!

cheers


----------



## Tassilo (29. August 2005)

Juhu, keine Dirts *aufatme* 

Werde da sein, wird aber ein bisschen knapp... komme aber zum Skatepark. Weiß aber nicht ob ichs schon um 3 schaff, sonst zwanzig nach.


----------



## TheBASStian (30. August 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Heute gehts Nachmittags zur Münchner Freiheit, haben wir gestern beschlossen.
Vielleicht wieder um 15.00?

c u there!


----------



## alien1976 (30. August 2005)

Ja wenn der Stephan auch bock hat bin ichdabei und wäre dann so geg.17:30 / 18:00 Da.
Und was ist mit unserem Neutzugang dem EinHorn?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. August 2005)

ach ihr Penner, wollte eigentlich paar tage nicht fahren.
Aber nein ihr verführt mich wieder.
Ok bin dabei... Penners


----------



## Tassilo (30. August 2005)

Äh, muss noch schauen ob ich komme. Wenn dann eh nicht sooo lang, aber mal sehen. Olypark war gestern echt nett .


----------



## bps (30. August 2005)

hallo!

ich würd mich gern anschließen!

wenn meine aussen-bänder wieder fit sind, werd ich mich einfach mal unter einer der telefonnummern, die weiter vorne stehen, melden...!
wird aber leider noch 2-3wochen dauern...vielleicht auch 4... 

-hoffe, daß dann das wetter noch mitspielt!

mfg
-stefan


----------



## chrisstrial (30. August 2005)

hoi leuts würd ja gern mitfahren aber kann immer erst gegen 18.30 wegen der arbeit wie wärs mal das wir auch mal so um 18.30uhr  treffen würden da hätt ich denn auch mal was von und müsst nicht fasst immer allein rumgurken 

gruß chriss


----------



## TheBASStian (31. August 2005)

Sooooo...

nach der heutigen kleinen Trainingsrunde alleine vielleicht morgen mal wieder in einer größeren Gruppe Trialen?

Wer will alles mit?

Ulli meinte, er kann ab 17.00.  Okay.

Locations?

Westpark, irgendeine coole Cityrunde, Oly, oder wo?

cheers Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (1. September 2005)

ÄÄääähm....      ich möchte doch lieber früher, also mittags, fahren.
Kann abends nicht.
Wer fährt mit mir?

Gruß Jan


----------



## alien1976 (1. September 2005)

Ja eine Westpark-Session wäre mal geil. Da giebst ja auch ne ganze menge un man hat seine Ruhe. Geil ist der Speilplatz mit den Steinen oder Der Wasserfall im Ostteil dees Westparks.


----------



## TheBASStian (1. September 2005)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eine Westpark-Session wäre mal geil. Da giebst ja auch ne ganze menge un man hat seine Ruhe. Geil ist der Speilplatz mit den Steinen oder Der Wasserfall im Ostteil dees Westparks.



Ja, und diesen vulkanmässigen Hügel ganz im Westen mit den Felsen.
Ich würde gerne schon früh dahin.
Sagen wir, 12? 13? 14? oder 15 Uhr?

Melden!
cheers


----------



## alien1976 (1. September 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und diesen vulkanmässigen Hügel ganz im Westen mit den Felsen.
> Ich würde gerne schon früh dahin.
> Sagen wir, 12? 13? 14? oder 15 Uhr?
> 
> ...


 Haha ey überleg ma. einige müssen auch arbeiten (Klächen). Heut wird bei mir sowieso nichts. Aber morgen oder besser noch am Samstag Nachmittag. Da könne sicherlich auch noch einige andere, und es kann sich jeder drauf einrichten.

Ansontsne ma sehn wie lang noch meine Gabel hält, hat lauter Haarrisse.


----------



## chrisstrial (2. September 2005)

hi leute hat wer lust heut abend so ab 18.30uhr zu fahren ? 

gruß chriss


----------



## alien1976 (2. September 2005)

chrisstrial schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute hat wer lust heut abend so ab 18.30uhr zu fahren ?
> 
> gruß chriss


 Ja ich hät scho bock aber wie wäre es denn mal mit Westpark. Stephan würd bestimmp och mitgommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisstrial (2. September 2005)

also wenn was hohes da ist komm ich gern mit komm halt direkt von der arbeit  arbeite ja in haar ist halt denn ne meile für mich 

gruß chriss


----------



## alien1976 (2. September 2005)

Also gut treffen wir uns 18:30 am Parkplatz zum Westparkeingang und zwar ist das an der Ecke Westendstr./A96(Ammerseestr.


----------



## chrisstrial (3. September 2005)

moin leuts ich bin ab 15uhr an der frauenkirche wer lust hat kann ja kommen hatte noch vor bissi nach spots zu gugn 

gruß chriss


----------



## ZOO-ologe (5. September 2005)

Mahlzeit Jungs. Bin endlich auch mal im Forum vertreten. Wer hat Bock auf hüpf´n & springn heut ab so halb 6 an der Kirche?? 

Grüße Uli


----------



## tobsen (5. September 2005)

ZOO-ologe schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit Jungs. Bin endlich auch mal im Forum vertreten. Wer hat Bock auf hüpf´n & springn heut ab so halb 6 an der Kirche??
> 
> Grüße Uli



ich mach heut ma pause.
war gestern ewig lang unterwegs...

mfg
euer Kenny


----------



## chrisstrial (5. September 2005)

hoi ihrse ich bin dabei !! bin aber erst 18.30 an der frauenkirche muss bis 18 uhr arbeiten gruß chriss


----------



## ZOO-ologe (6. September 2005)

Tach zusammen. Erneute Anfrage für heute. Trial an Kirche so ab 5 Uhr. Kann aber nur bis so halb 7 fahren. Hat wer Lust + Zeit? 

Grüße Uli


----------



## TheBASStian (6. September 2005)

Hallo ZOO!-ologe,

Willkommen...
Bin heute an der FK dabei.
bis dann...


----------



## TheBASStian (6. September 2005)

....und hätte irgendjemand *heute auch schon früher*  Zeit?


Außerdem will ich mal mal *Reklame für morgen* machen.
Möchte Nachmittags eine Maxvorstadt- und Neuhausen-Tour machen, meine Hausstrecke.

Bitte melden, wer mitkommt.
Gebiet: Stiglmaierplatz bis Hirschgarten.


----------



## ZOO-ologe (6. September 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ZOO!-ologe,
> 
> Willkommen...
> Bin heute an der FK dabei.
> bis dann...




Sorry. Schaffe es doch nicht heut. Bin im Prüfstand und komm wohl erst so halb 6 heim. -> MIST!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (6. September 2005)

wird auch allerhöchste Zeit dass der Uli mal auf den Prüfstand kommt!


----------



## TheBASStian (6. September 2005)

Du Gurke!!

Na gut, dann starte ich mal mein Solo-Alternativprogramm.
Bin dann ab jetzt aufm Händie zu ereichen,  
cheers
01778536644


----------



## TheBASStian (6. September 2005)

Chris & Tobi, 
habt ihr eigentlich noch den Paletten-Fundus?
Würde ich ganz gerne mal wieder fahrn...


----------



## ChrisKing (6. September 2005)

jaja, da sin noch reichlich Paletten vorhanden. Also es müssten gut und gerne noch ZWEI übrig sein lol


----------



## TheBASStian (6. September 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, da sin noch reichlich Paletten vorhanden. Also es müssten gut und gerne noch ZWEI übrig sein lol




Wie kann das denn..?

Ist das der Grund, dass du dich nur noch von BS XL beschimpfen lässt, anstatt zu trialen?


----------



## ChrisKing (6. September 2005)

nö.

Die meisten wurden halt geklaut! Is echt so.


----------



## chrisstrial (7. September 2005)

hoi leute bin heut auch wieder ab 18.30 unterwegs gruß chriss


----------



## Tassilo (7. September 2005)

Wo?

Frauenkirche? Hätte heute auch mal wieder Lust...

Grüße,
Tassilo


----------



## chrisstrial (7. September 2005)

hoi frauenkirche is ok wär denn 18.30 18.45 an der frauenkirche gruß chriss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (7. September 2005)

hat keiner früher Zeit oder wie?


----------



## Tassilo (7. September 2005)

Doch... wann würdest du denn fahren wollen? 

Hab erst so ab 17.00-17.30 Zeit, früher gehts bei mir nicht. Ausserdem isses da noch heiß .


----------



## chrisstrial (7. September 2005)

ne muss arbeiten früher gehts net komm erst unter der woche um 18uhr aus der arbeit raus . wie gesagt bin 18.30 an der frauenkirche


----------



## TheBASStian (7. September 2005)

@tassilo
Jaaa.... 5 ist schon okay.
Und wo?
Gleich schon an der *Gähn*-Kirche?
Oder gibts bie dir in der Nähe (Osten von München) was cooles in U-bahn-nähe?


----------



## ZOO-ologe (7. September 2005)

Tach zusammen,

zur höchsten Freude meinerseits kann ich euch meine Teilnahme an einem kleinen Trialtraining ab ca 5 Uhr an der Frauenkörche mitteilen. Solltet ihr woanders fahren, bitte bis spätestens 4 Uhr hier ins Forum stellen oder unter 01773010048 bescheid geben.. Dankeschön...

Grüße Uli


----------



## Tassilo (7. September 2005)

Hier gibts nichts denke ich, nur paar kleinigkeiten die ich mir so zusammengesucht habe. aber ob ihr da was anfangen könnt...

Ich wär auch für Kirche so um 5 halb 6 rum... War ja da noch nicht .

Gruß,
Tassilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rome (7. September 2005)

ich werd so gegen 2030 mal vorbeischaun, Vielleicht seid ihr noch da.
Ciao Roman


----------



## chrisstrial (7. September 2005)

ich denk mal des ich bin 9 da bin werd halt 18.30 drausen sein 

grüße chriss


----------



## TheBASStian (7. September 2005)

Sorry Roman, da warn wir schon weiter...  hättest mir ne sms schreiben sollen!
Aber war eh schon fast dunkel...

war ne nette session, im Zusammenhang damit verschenke ich ein vorhin gefundenes FatModul Trikot.
Interessenten bitte pm....

)))


----------



## tobsen (7. September 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Roman, da warn wir schon weiter...  hättest mir ne sms schreiben sollen!
> Aber war eh schon fast dunkel...
> 
> war ne nette session, im Zusammenhang damit verschenke ich ein vorhin gefundenes FatModul Trikot.
> ...



ups...  


würdest du mirs bitte auch waschen... 30 Grad Buntwäsche. nicht schleudern und kein Weichspüler...


----------



## Rome (8. September 2005)

Hi Boyz
hat jemand heut Nachmittag für Kirche?
Was geht im Westpark?
Ciao Roman


----------



## TheBASStian (8. September 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Boyz
> hat jemand heut Nachmittag für Kirche?
> Was geht im Westpark?
> Ciao Roman



Wenn man sich auskennt (wie ich) gibts im Westpark meeeegafette Sachen.
Zum Beispiel einen kleinen Spielplatz zwischen Ubahn und Park mit Hammer Gaps und Rails und Railgaps.
Was man nicht verfehlen kann, sind zwei größere Felssektionen und ein Spielplatz.
ABer ich weiss noch nicht, habe Chris mein VR zum neu Einspeichen gegeben und müsste mein Tourenbike-VR einbauen. Das nervt etwas.
Sagen wir es so, ich bin in Versuchung.
Was geht mit dem Bene heute?

Jedenfalls hätte ich eh nur Zeit bis 18:00 zum Fahren.


----------



## Rome (8. September 2005)

Würde eh gern ab ca 1430 bis 1800uhr maximal fahren.
Westpark würd ich mir gern mal anschauen wenn ich einen Ortskundigen Guide habe;-)


----------



## ChrisKing (8. September 2005)

@Chriss

wenn du heute an der Kirche fährst, kannst du bitte einen Innenlagerschlüssel mitbringen? Ich hab das tryall Tretlager und die Achse is da so lang, dass man mit nem normalen Innenlagerschlüssel nich rankommt. Vielleicht kannst du ja aus der Arbeit nen gescheiten mitbringen?


----------



## chrisstrial (8. September 2005)

jop ich nehm den schlüssel mit hab da einen :O) also ich bin ab 18.30 an der frauenkirche . 

@jan hab mein rad jetz in der firma also muss ich net noch ma heim bring des denn mit zur kirche gruß chriss


----------



## 525Rainer (9. September 2005)

eigentlich wollt ich mit andi87 morgen so gegen mittag nach münchen fahren wenn was geht. geht morgen was? wer fährt wo?

@ andi: meine freundin hat mich bedrängt ich soll doch bitte ins krankenhaus  fahren und da ham se mich dann genäht und geröngt. mal sehn wie das ist mit dem knie morgen. da ich vormittag sowieso arbeiten muss, gewöhnt sich das knie vielleicht an belastung und ich kann nachmittags trialen! schoner drüber und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (12. September 2005)

Pennen hier alle oder was?
Oder gibt nur keiner bescheid?

Also:
Ich werde morgen fahren.
Z.B. Oly oder Neuhausen.

Aber viel wichtiger:
*Ich will ein Video machen!! Wer besorgt für diese Woche (bis Freitag) ne Kamera??* 
Ein Vid lebt ja zu nem guten Teil von den Spots, und Bene und ich haben in den letzten zwei Tagen soooo viel kranke Rail und andere Spots entdeckt...
Das muss mal festgehalten werden!

Ich sach ma, zwei bis drei Tage an 50 Spots filmen, dann kommt was Geiles dabei raus.


----------



## chrisstrial (13. September 2005)

hoi leute bei mir gehts momentan net mit dem fahren hab ne ziemlich blasen entzündung dauert noch ne woche muss pillchen schlucken naja 


grüße chriss


----------



## ZOO-ologe (14. September 2005)

Aber viel wichtiger:
*Ich will ein Video machen!! Wer besorgt für diese Woche (bis Freitag) ne Kamera??* 
Ein Vid lebt ja zu nem guten Teil von den Spots, und Bene und ich haben in den letzten zwei Tagen soooo viel kranke Rail und andere Spots entdeckt...
Das muss mal festgehalten werden!

Ich sach ma, zwei bis drei Tage an 50 Spots filmen, dann kommt was Geiles dabei raus.[/QUOTE]

Bin auch für Filmen. Wo habt ihr denn soooo viele Spots gefunden? 
@Tobi: Kannst nicht du mal deine Kamera zur Verfügung stellen??? Halt jedes mal mitnehmen und dann wird Stück für Stück Spot für Spot gefilmt.


----------



## tobsen (14. September 2005)

ZOO-ologe schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobi: Kannst nicht du mal deine Kamera zur Verfügung stellen??? Halt jedes mal mitnehmen und dann wird Stück für Stück Spot für Spot gefilmt.



tja kann ich machen. problem is halt wieder, dass ich erst abends kann... da is dann nich mehr so viel mit "von spot zu spot" fahren...


@chriss, wie schaugts mit da halle aus???


----------



## Rome (14. September 2005)

Jo movie is cool, ich hätt auch ne camera. Mit Weitbinkel ind nem Camerahelm dazu. Hab den aber zum Biken noch nicht getestet.
Hab leider noch viel prüfungsstress, mal schaun wie ich zeit hab.

Will jemand heut fahren?

Ciao Roman


----------



## tobsen (14. September 2005)

bin heut so ab halb 7 an der Kirche


edit:
vielleicht auch nicht  dort ist heute NPD Abschlusskundgebung... da wimmelsts nur so von Leuten mit modischen Kurzhaarfrisuren.und grünen Männchen


----------



## Rome (14. September 2005)

Werd ab 1800 etwa an der kirche sein, wenns da  blöd is können wir ja ne runde durch die stadt schaun


CU
Roman


----------



## TheBASStian (15. September 2005)

Citytour ab 16:30.
Theresienhöhe bis Gasteig.
Einsteiger bitte per Handy melden. 01778536644

prost


----------



## Tassilo (16. September 2005)

Ahoi,

Fährt heute jemand?
Hätte Lust, aber alleine ists immer so ne Sache...

Gruß,
Tassilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rome (16. September 2005)

Hi Leutz 

Wie Ihr sicher alle schon gehöhrt habt, ist am Samstag nächster Woche (24.09.)
in Nürnberg der Redbull Districtride zu dem sich einige internationale DH und FR Grössen angemeldet haben.
Das ist sicher cool anzuschauen und ich vermute mal dass nebenbei auch was zum trialen da sein wird, sonst bietet Nürnberg aber auch genug zum hopsen.

Ich würd da gern hinfahren und hab in meinem Auto noch Platz für n paar Bikes.
Fänd es recht schick wenn die Münchner Trialer da mit n paar Leuten ankämen.

Was meint Ihr?

Ciao Roman


----------



## tobsen (16. September 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz
> 
> Wie Ihr sicher alle schon gehöhrt habt, ist am Samstag nächster Woche (24.09.)
> in Nürnberg der Redbull Districtride zu dem sich einige internationale DH und FR Grössen angemeldet haben.
> ...



klingt doch mal gut  wäre evtl dabei.

hab mal wieder bock auf NBG.
weis aber erst nächste woche 100%ig ob ich kann...

c ya 
tob-E


----------



## florianwagner (16. September 2005)

cool, ich hab nächste woche eh urlaub und wollt mal nen kumpel in nbg besuchen, vielleicht könnte man das ja mit ner großen trialsession verbinden.
wär cool wenn viele kommen...


----------



## trialsrider (16. September 2005)

Ich komm zwar nicht aus München wollte aber vlt auch nach Nürnberg.
Vlt sieht man sich ja!   

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TheBASStian (18. September 2005)

heute kleine Trainingsrunde, in Moosach.
Einsteiger per handy melden...

cheers


----------



## biketrialer (18. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm zwar nicht aus München wollte aber vlt auch nach Nürnberg.
> Vlt sieht man sich ja!
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



also nürnberg wär ich auch dabei!! wenns halt am wochenende is....!
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO-ologe (19. September 2005)

Moin Moin. 

Hat heut jemand Bock ´zu fahren? Kann so ab 5 Uhr. 

Nürnberg, hmmm, kenn ich scho...    Muss mal kucken, bin halt auf da Wiesn am Do und am FR und dann mal sehen wie´s mir am Samstag so geht...   Könn wa ja auch noch kurzfristig ausmachen. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## TheBASStian (19. September 2005)

Heute geht nichts bei mir, aber dafür morgen Mittag bis Nachmittag.
Wer will auch?

Ist übrigens dreckskalt; jetzt kommt wieder die Zeit, wo die Bremshebel aus Eis zu sein scheinen.

btw:
Habe in Moosach (Nähe Westfriedhof) eine stillgelegte Baustelle mit schwierigem Schutthaufen entdeckt.
Mit einer 1,10 Betonkante und fiesen Betonschrägen...


----------



## Rome (19. September 2005)

Mal schaun ob ich heut noch zur kirche komme wenn dann so degen 1800.
weil ich vorher noch zum bikeshop muss.

Cu Roman


----------



## chrisstrial (20. September 2005)

hoi leutz is heut jemand dabei beim fahren bin entlich wieder fit :O) wär ab 18.30 an der kirche 

grüße chriss


----------



## TheBASStian (20. September 2005)

Also wenn dann hab ich nur früher Zeit.
Wer begleitet mich?
Egal wohin.

prost


----------



## Tassilo (20. September 2005)

Könnte heute so ab 16 Uhr mit die fahren Jan.

Mh, wo, Kirche magst du ja auch nicht sooo gerne und sonst... Vielleicht irgendwie neue Spots suchen, keine Ahnung, schlag mal was vor wo du fahren willst...


----------



## TheBASStian (20. September 2005)

Ja, also, neue Spots hab ich die letzten Tage genug gesucht.
Ätzend.
In der Nähe des Sendlinger Tor Platzes ist hinter dieser Kirche direkt an der Kreuzung ein Spielplatz mit ziemlich coolen Kombinationen.
Gut zum Trainieren.
Da fahr ich mit Umweg jetzt hin und werde ab halb 4 dort sein.

c u there.

(hab mein handy dabei.)

Jan


----------



## Rome (22. September 2005)

SO Jungs die Zeit drängt!
Ich werd am Samstag morgen nach Nürnberg fahrenzum District ride anschaun und natürlich Trialen.
Platz für Räder hab ich noch genug im Auto. Für den Personentransport müsste jemand anderes sorgen.

Wer hat definitiv Lust und Zeit mitzukommen?
Würde gerne zwichen 0800 und 0900 starten.
1500 ist das Finale.


CU Rome


----------



## tobsen (22. September 2005)

seas, 
also ich hab definitiv lust und zeit. allerdings hab ich keine Fahrgelegenheit. evtl. werd ich irgendwie mim Zug fahren...


----------



## chrisstrial (22. September 2005)

gugug ich kann leider net mitfahrn muss arbeiten :O( naja ich werd morgen bissi an der frauenkirche fahrn gehn bin wiedermal ab 18.30 ca da wer lust hat kann ja kommen 

gruß chriss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (22. September 2005)

wenn nix dazwischenkommt fahren andi87, nocheiner und ich rauf. mein auto ist voll. ist ein dreisitzer. wir nehmen mal vorsorglich die räder mit. mit dem zug und bayern ticket wär auch locker.. aber wohin mit den rädern in nürnberg?


----------



## Rome (23. September 2005)

Hi wenn jemand noch was zu Nürnberg wissen will oder auch kommt und sich treffen will, dann bitte per Handy melden.
0170 4739302

CU Roman


----------



## ecols (23. September 2005)

soo.. also bayreuth trifft würzburg um 1 am HBF..
wär cool wenn auch munich am start wär um die zeit..

@rome: deine nummer ist notiert..


----------



## tobsen (25. September 2005)

werd dann mal so langsam in richtung oly park fahren...

vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust ....


----------



## TheBASStian (25. September 2005)

Leider ohne mich.
Statt dessen lade ich Euch Münchner kommende Woche zum Trialen nach IBK ein.


----------



## ZOO-ologe (28. September 2005)

Moin Moin zusammen,

wer hat heut Lust und Zeit zum hüfn & springn   ? Ich kann ab ca. halb 5. 

Grüße und schönen Tag Uli


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. September 2005)

ich fahr um 4:30 los, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt


----------



## TheBASStian (29. September 2005)

Na, ihr Münchner...
Lohnt es sich, mein Rad mitzunehmen, wenn ich morgen komme?
btw. auch in Innsbruck ist kein Geländer vor mir sicher....  Ich mach sie alle fertig!





so long.

cheers Jan


----------



## Rome (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi boys
bin nach 2 Wocchen Abstinenz wieder i good old Germany und ab Donnerstag bin ich wieder in München.

Was geht jetzt mit der Halle genau??
Hatte kein Internet.

Thanx Rome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rome (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi Bene Jan und Chris....

Seid ihr alle samt beim trialen verhaftet worden oder zieht ihr unter 20 Grad die Reifen ein

Was los keiner in der City heut oder morgen?


CU Roman


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Oktober 2005)

ich glaub die meisten schreiben jetzt im offiziellen münchner forum wenn sie fahren
http://forum.trial.to
Hab heut zu haus getrial, wenn morgen einer fährt dann bescheid sagen


----------



## TheBASStian (13. Oktober 2005)

Tja, und ich wohne ja in Innsbruck... Jetzt, wo das neue Semester angefangen hat, bin ich natürlich seltenst in Muc zum Trialen.
Und die letzten Tage wars hier auch traumhaftes Wetter, also war ich jeden Tag (alleine mit der Kamera) unterwegs.


----------



## kingspohla (21. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute ich bin aus München und würd gern mal wieder en bißchen durch die Gegend hüpfen....hab paar Jahre nix gemacht und brauch en bißchen Anleitung...mfg.


----------



## neutron_2000 (21. Oktober 2005)

kingspohla schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute ich bin aus München und würd gern mal wieder en bißchen durch die Gegend hüpfen....hab paar Jahre nix gemacht und brauch en bißchen Anleitung...mfg.


melde Dich mal bei dem Münchner Trial Forum an http://forum.trial.to 

Hier schauen nicht mehr so viel rein...


----------



## alien1976 (27. Januar 2006)

Hey Jungens aus dem Ösiland und dem Allgäu und sonst wo her. Am Sonntag geht wider ne Session in der Emmeringer Halle. Einfach ma vorbeischauen wer Lust hat. www.forum.trial.to


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Januar 2006)

nix www.forum.trial.to, es ist http://forum.trial.to


----------



## alien1976 (27. Januar 2006)

Cryo ja hast je recht menesch.


----------



## Trialar (15. Februar 2006)

Die Halle in Emmering bei München lässt jetzt keine Gastfahrer mehr rein, weil irgendso ein Idiot (angeblich ein Gastfahrer) die Kasse gestohlen hat.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Februar 2006)

Trialar, sag wann du kommt. Wenn wir anderen Trialer sagen das wir euch kennen und ihr eure Ausweise dabei habt ist das kein Problem!


----------



## BorisTheBlade (24. Februar 2006)

Moins Trialers,

ich bin ab Montag arbeitstechnisch für 5 Wochen in München (Karlsfeld)... Das is natürlich ne lange Zeit die ich nicht so nutzlos (ohne trial) verstreichen lassen will, also kommt mein Bike mit... 
Tjoar..., und da alleine fahren doof is und ich mich da nicht auskenne, ist die Frage wer nächste Woche Zeit hat!?

PS: Fahre knapp 2 Jahre - eher Noob, schau aber auch gern zu und freu mich     

Boris


----------



## florianwagner (10. März 2006)

hi,

ich bin nächste woche ab donnerstag in münchen, wollt mal wissen wo man überall gut fahren kann...

und ob jemand bock hat mit mir ne runde zu drehn, natürlich...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. März 2006)

frauenkirche am marienplatz und olympia stadion beim See neben dem Schwimmbad sind gute gute Plätze... wenns nicht regnet oder zugeschneit ist.


----------



## andi87 (27. März 2006)

hey hey trialkollegium aus munich!
hab am 25. und 26. april von meiner ausbildung her nen lehrgang in unterföhring und will abends nicht im hotel oder ner bar abhängen. 
wenn jemand zeit hat, würd ich mich freuen, wenn mit ein paar leuten was zusammengeht. frauenkirche ist jetzt der einzige spot der mir einfällt. da ich mit´m auto komm bin ich auch spontan für nen anderen spot zu haben... 
wenns wetter wirklich zu schlecht wird, wär ich auch in halle emmering dabei.
0162/7497410 sagt mir dann einfach bescheid...
bis dann 
keep on rocking
gruß
andi


----------



## alien1976 (27. März 2006)

Ja Supi also wenn ich bis dahin vieleicht schon mein neues hab geht auf alle Fälle was. Andi schau mal in die Spot Gallerie http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125076&page=3 hab ich schon so einige hier von
 München gepostet. sollen noch viele mehr werden.


----------



## biker ben (17. November 2006)

hi bin ab morgen ca ab 18uhr bis sonntag ca 18uhr in M und wollt mal fragen ob jemand irgendwo unterwegs ist und man sich vll anschliessen könnte? bzw wo spots sind die man leicht erreichen und vorallem auch finden kann, da ich mich ja garnicht auskenn.
vll auch ne handynr per pn nachreichen.
danke ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. November 2006)

Gut und leicht zu finden sind.

Münchner Freiheit Ubahn station, da gibst draußen dann nen Platz mit Brunnen usw der schon leer ist.

Marienplatz, Frauenkirche, einfach den 2 großen Frauenkirchtürmen folgen oder bei Marienplatz austeigen und da jemanden Fragen, ist gleich um die Ecke.

Olympiastadion, an der Schwimmhalle gibst Natursteine.


----------



## crazy_activist (18. November 2006)

Hi Trialer!

Bin auch Münchner und wollte fragen, da ich erst neuling des Trialen bin, ob ich mal bei euch vorbeischauen könnte, wenn ihr mal wieder in München trialen geht.

Gruß    Franky


----------



## kingspohla (18. November 2006)

crazy_activist schrieb:


> Hi Trialer!
> 
> Bin auch Münchner und wollte fragen, da ich erst neuling des Trialen bin, ob ich mal bei euch vorbeischauen könnte, wenn ihr mal wieder in München trialen geht.
> 
> Gruß    Franky



kannste machen......hab eh bock heut oder morgen zu fahren....
bin bloß unentschlossen wo.........
meld dich am besten mal hier an:
http://forum.trial.to/index.php?sid=0a04c2ddbf8dea87740ab655aa548668

gruß tim..........


----------



## crazy_activist (18. November 2006)

Danke für den Link

Hab mich schon eingetragen^^

Gruß Franky


----------



## biker ben (18. November 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Gut und leicht zu finden sind.
> 
> Münchner Freiheit Ubahn station, da gibst draußen dann nen Platz mit Brunnen usw der schon leer ist.
> 
> ...



denke mal an der frauenkirche ist sicherlich auch licht so dass man abends fahren kann oder?
dann werde ich mich da mal rumtreiben, vll sieht man sich.


----------



## kingspohla (18. November 2006)

also wenns wetter passt bin ich heut nachmittag auch an der kirche......

@cryo:kommste auch du muschiklops?

gruß......


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. November 2006)

bin leider Autolos, deswegen komm ich wohl nicht.


----------



## kingspohla (18. November 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> bin leider Autolos, deswegen komm ich wohl nicht.



was los mit deiner gurke.?...


----------



## florianwagner (18. November 2006)

hey ich bin morgen auch in münchen, kannst mir ja mal ne "kurzmitteilung" schicken wenn ihr fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspohla (18. November 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hey ich bin morgen auch in münchen, kannst mir ja mal ne "kurzmitteilung" schicken wenn ihr fahrt.




ich meld mich bei dir...........wahrscheinlich aber erst so ab drei...
würde evtl. auch in die halle fahren....ich könnt dich mitnehmen(hab grad das arbeitsauto)..........

gruß der tim


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. November 2006)

sonntag kann ich wieder. 
Meine Freundin hat das Auto gehabt. 
PS Montag oder Dienstag kommt mein neues Objektiv.
Trial Fotos damit zu machen wird bestimmt der Hammer!


----------

